# Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary



## Particular Baptist

Hello Everyone!!

I've been intrigued by the PRTS and it's emphasis on the Puritans. Anyone have any comments on this seminary, good or bad?


----------



## dannyhyde

Particular Baptist said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I've been intrigued by the PRTS and it's emphasis on the Puritans. Anyone have any comments on this seminary, good or bad?



I'm in the ThM program and have nothing but high praise!


----------



## Particular Baptist

That's good news!! What makes it so different from any other place? Is the practice of experiential preaching different?


----------



## Particular Baptist

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## DMcFadden

I only know it as an outsider, it is located across the street from where my youngest child is going to college (CU). I attended their conference on Calvin this past August and found it phenomenal. Joel Beeke is a gift to the church of Jesus Christ. He keeps more balls in the air than anyone I have ever seen. And, his work is done with excellence. My library is full of Beeke books. 

From what I've seen, they are much like GPTS in their practical orientation to training pastors for church ministry. Orthodox to the core, they are making a fine contribution to the Reformed community.


----------



## Particular Baptist

I really like what I've heard so far. One thing that really made me look deeper into the school is when learned about their Puritan library. The resources available there would be of great assistance for my personal spiritual growth. More and more, I find myself so inadequate and such a sinner... I desire holiness more than ever. I find such a spiritual maturity in the Puritans that is only exceeded by the Scripture itself. Also, listening to Dr. Beeke teach a theology class that the seminary offers, I listened to his prayer at the beginning of the lesson. People do not pray like that very often these days.


----------



## N. Eshelman

I am also a graduate. I believe that I was trained well. The sem is also 4 years plus a thesis is required- so it is about 1.5 years longer than other Reformed seminaries. 

Personally, I am so thankful that God allowed me to study there for 5 years.


----------



## Ivan

If I were a Presbyterian, I'd go there!


----------



## Berean

Ivan said:


> If I were a Presbyterian, I'd go there!



You could be one!

By the way, this might not be the best time to display Piper in your avatar.


----------



## Ivan

Piper?! And you have *PAT ROBERTSON!*

*DUDE!!!*


----------



## Hamalas

One of my professors went there and loved it. He did say they were KJV-only in practice but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## kvanlaan

> My library is full of Beeke books.



Me too - he's a rock star to the pietists (and I think he's pretty darn cool myself).

I occasionally get mail from PRTS and am always impressed. Even the journals are great (I think they're quarterly.)

Part of what I like about Beeke is his fascination with the Puritans while he himself comes from a Dutch background. It's like Hemingway writing about the Spanish bullfights - you can do it with _flair_ when you're something of an outsider.


----------



## Galatians220

Some of the best preachers we know and who have visited our preaching station to provide pulpit supply while our minister vacationed were from PRTS. Besides Dr. David Murray (he hasn't preached here yet; we only met him), there have also been Rev. Johnny Serafini, our friend Nate, above, and Brian Najapfour. We've met Dr. Beeke in other Grand Rapids churches in which he's preached and his support of our effort on this side of the state is so gratifying!

Margaret


----------



## DMcFadden

Margaret, I REALLY like David Murray. He comes from that same earnest Puritan experimental tradition as Beeke. He was overly kind to me at the Calvin conference, even going out of his way to put his presentation onto a flash drive (at my request) and searching me out to give it to me.

Beeke has a godly wife who wrote a book on kindness that has received quite solid buzz and is the mother of their three girls. She is a testimony to the fruit of their marriage and the synergy of it in doing key kingdom work.


----------



## Berean

Ivan said:


> Piper?! And you have *PAT ROBERTSON!*
> 
> *DUDE!!!*



 I was just referring to the current "parade of fake Reverends" being displayed. I love John Piper.

Ivan: see this topic http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/fake-reverends-all-look-alike-54628/


----------



## kvanlaan

I just found out that Dr Murray will be preaching at our church after the Reformation Rally this coming week! Can't wait!


----------



## JonathanHunt

Berean said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a Presbyterian, I'd go there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be one!
Click to expand...


Confessional Baptists are welcome there. I'd have no qualms about going myself. If I had a spare off-shore bank account or two!


----------



## Ivan

JonathanHunt said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a Presbyterian, I'd go there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confessional Baptists are welcome there. I'd have no qualms about going myself. If I had a spare off-shore bank account or two!
Click to expand...


I was kidding...about being/becoming a Presbyterian. To be accurate, if I were to go back to seminary, if would most likely be Southern in Louisville. It ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Particular Baptist

About how many students go to PRTS? Also, how would my stance as a credo-baptist be accepted at the seminary?


----------



## DMcFadden

Are you asking if they will make you walk away from them, crying "Unclean, unclean" every time they see you?


----------



## kvanlaan

Picture of another first-year credo-baptist at PRTS:


----------



## Ivan

Particular Baptist said:


> About how many students go to PRTS? Also, how would my stance as a credo-baptist be accepted at the seminary?



I'd go just to aggravate them!


----------



## VanDood

To answer your questions, there are probably about 40 students on campus regularly, (maybe half M.Div, half Th.M.) and over 100 total enrolled. Some are part-time, some distance learning. 

There are several credo-baptist students (probably 5 on campus) We like all of them.


----------



## Particular Baptist

I guess it seems that I'm coming off as afraid about standing out as a credo (which I know isn't the case)... sorry to everyone who was offended. I was out of line.


----------



## jogri17

I am planning on making a visit next month! I will be in Grand Rapids for an entire week. I am prayfully considering dividing up my time between a french speaking seminary in Montreal and at Puritan Seminary given I'm American and I would be able to work and save up a bit in the states. I would go to PRTS full time if not for the fact I am devoted to the Gospel work in QUébec.


----------



## kvanlaan

Sorry,  : Mr. Vandoodewaard, I must ask you where you are from - is it the Southern Ontario region? (The name is very familiar to me, that's why I ask...)


----------



## VanDood

Oh boy... dutch bingo here we go ... 

I am from St. Thomas, ON, student of the Free Reformed Churches. I have family in the GTA, Smithville area, and Cambridge.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

If someone invented a time machine there is no question which Reformed seminary I would head to for my M.Div and ministerial training. It is also why I am working on a Th.M at PRTS (that is whenever I find work and can set aside some money to take classes).


----------



## DMcFadden

Ben,

in my opinion, it would be worth attending simply to sit under Beeke! However, I respect their other profs a great deal as well. The Calvin conference in August was well worth attending and prompted me to want to go back again and again.

I'm jealous of your doing a ThM there!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I have been blessed by the preaching of both Dr. Murray and both Dr. Bilkes. PRTS and those affiliated with them have been a real blessing to me. It is enough to make one Free Reformed!


----------



## kvanlaan

> Oh boy... dutch bingo here we go ...
> 
> I am from St. Thomas, ON, student of the Free Reformed Churches. I have family in the GTA, Smithville area, and Cambridge.



It's probably the Cambridge branch of your family that I am familiar with. I don't know much of the FRC outside of this area here, but I've got to say that in the Hamilton area, I've heard both Rev Procee and Rev L Bilkes preach and am wildly impressed. I've also read some of Rev Pronk, and am likewise completely absorbed. While I am of course partial to our own pastor, I have quite enjoyed all three of the aforementioned ministers.


----------

